# SRAM Force complaint



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

Although I noticed the problem before, I didn't really think about it. However, this last ride I was on, there were a lot of stop lights where I had to slow down from speed. Usually, when I approach a stop light, I shift from the big ring to the small ring. This allows me good acceleration from a stop - regardless of the gear in back (obviously, if I'm in the big ring up front, I'm in one of the smaller gears in the back).

I'm a multi-tasker...While I'm braking, I also downshift at the same time. However, the left SRAM Force shifter does not allow downshifting with the front derailleur while braking. You can do this with the right shifter, but not the left. I don't know why - unless something is wrong with my shifter. Sure, you could suggest to shift the gears in the back, but old habits with my Shimano stuff are hard to break. And I hate to change habits because of equipment limitations.

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

no. my system works well, downshifting, upshifting, under force, etc.

no problems. the lever might be faulty, i'd take it to a skilled mechanic to have it checked. mine has lasted about 6,000km so far, no problems.


----------



## 2wheel-lee (Apr 23, 2007)

So you can shift your left shifter while applying the brake? BTW, mine hasn't since new.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

2wheel-lee said:


> So you can shift your left shifter while applying the brake? BTW, mine hasn't since new.



i have Rival and can shift the front while braking.


----------

